# 13 week old female humping



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Anybody experience female puppies humping when over excited? ? This is our first time having a female dog at home, and to be perfectly honest, I thought only male dogs humped!. Shiloh has been holding on to our legs and humping for a couple of days. What to do? We have been telling her no and peeling her off. But she is a little on the relentless side : 

Any ideas are welcome, thanks


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Get her a boy friend....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't experienced that with my female dogs, but a quick google search shows that it isn't unusual. I'd approach the problem similarly to working on bite inhibition. A firm, non-emotional command like no or off, and then leave the room, shutting the door behind you. If she associates her behavior with the end of play and attention, she should learn not to do it.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vizslababy Darby has done it once and we were like WTFFFF? 
But I think it is not uncommon. We were just like NO/OFF. 
She hasn't done it since but I'll keep you posted. 

I would also be curious if anyone else has experience with this.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Perfectly normal. Pup hasn't quite worked out what all the body feelings mean 100% yet. Sure, don't allow her to do it, but don't worry about it. My Zsa Zsa is almost 3 and still humps Astro occasionally.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Hahaha I gotta see this. 

Hope you are not angry at her. Leadership issue. 

Our little spaniel mix humped Sammy the day we brought her home. Funny, never tried since.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya did the same thing at that age. We just did OFF! Eventually it stopped.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*



datacan said:


> Hahaha I gotta see this.
> 
> Hope you are not angry at her. Leadership issue.
> 
> Our little spaniel mix humped Sammy the day we brought her home. Funny, never tried since.


These days, it's just a method to get a toy off him. She will mount him so he drops the toy and spins around to snap at her. Then she dismounts, runs up front and picks it up before he knows what's happened...........


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol! No, totally not angry, just puzzled. I had to take another look at her bits to make sure we really got a girl though!! 
So funny, she does it maybe once a day or so and she gets the same reaction from me and the hubby. Just have to train the kids to not freak out when she does this so she is getting a uniform reaction from everyone when she gets 'frisky'. Thanks everyone for the ideas. I am just ticked pink with this forum and all the great people here!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a pretty hilarious video that harrigab posted about a year or so ago on this subject. I don't think the behavior is all that unusual... ;D ;D ;D

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3458.msg23682.html#msg23682


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for reposting mswhipple. I especially like Harrison's (I think) rendition of Ain't no rest for the wicked. ;D


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Little Miss Izzy did it a few times the first couple of weeks we had her home..... there were 2 toys that seemed to set her off... one was a large fleecy shaped stuffed bone and the other was a teddy bear shaped fleece toy.... she would grab either one of those and just 'go to town' ..... I did google it... and it seems - some think it's a dominance thing... and it always seemed to happen when she was really revved up in play time.... I know when we lived in Florida and took Ziva to the dog park early each morning.. there were some adult females that would hump... didn't matter if they were humping another female or a male dog.... so it possibily is a dominance thing... With Izzy I would just take the toy away and redirect her attention and tell her to leave it.... haven't seen her do it now for quite a while.... so hopefully she's over it at this point.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

@harrigab, super funny video. Now that we have watched a couple of times, I can't get my ten year old to stop singing the same tune! Lol...
"off" seems to be working for now. She stops and looks at us like "what's the matter? you didn't like that?". I love how expressive their eyes and faces are...i have had dogs all my life but this is my first Vizsla and I just can't get over how human like their facial expressions are. :-*


----------

